# Trout roe



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody have any idea where one could purchase trout roe or eggs for bait?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure anyone sells it. Typically, if you are trying to imitate the eggs while the trout are spawning, you can just use the bottled salmon eggs and they'll work just fine. Salmon are just trouts bigger, stronger, ocean going cousin anyway. 

Just a suggestion if you are hoping to fish eggs on some of the brown trout (fall spawners) streams - many of the best brown trout streams where eggs will produce in the coming weeks are designated as flies and lures only. Be sure to check the regs. Egg pattern flies can be super effective and a GREAT alternative to fishing bait. Less messy, very effective, and just easier to deal with, even if fishing with spinning gear.


----------



## sher77 (Feb 23, 2015)

Typically, if you are trying to imitate the eggs while the trout are spawning, you can just use the bottled salmon eggs and they'll work just fine. Salmon are just trouts bigger, stronger, ocean going cousin anyway.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

grunt_smacker said:


> Anybody have any idea where one could purchase trout roe or eggs for bait?


I know of a place in Denver, Colorado that sells them.

I was pike fishing on Stagecoach Reservoir in Colorado and the guy next too me was using Atlas Mike's Spawn Sacs and doing really well for rainbows.

He asked me if I wanted to use some and I declined, because I would rather fish for pike.

He also stated that they are really good for Mackinaw in Granby.

Your best bet in Utah would be to order them online.

They aren't too expensive.


----------

